# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  तो  दोस्तों 250 विकेट पूरे नहीं कर पाएंगे शोएब अख्तर?

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
शोएब अख्तर के वर्ल्ड कप में पाकिस्तानी टीम की ओर से नहीं खेलने की खबरें जोरों पर हैं और इस तेज गेंदबाज का कहना है कि उन्हें टीम से बाहर रहने में कोई दिक्कत नहीं है। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
अख्तर को ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ शनिवार को हुए मैच में टीम में शामिल नहीं किया गया था। सूत्रों के मुताबिक कामरान अकमल और उनके बीच काफी गरमागरम बहस हो गयी थी क्योंकि न्यू जीलैंड के खिलाफ मिली हार में इस विकेटकीपर अकमल ने दो कैच छोड़ दिए थे जिससे ड्रेसिंग रूम का माहौल तनावपूर्ण हो गया था। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
रावलपिंडी एक्सप्रेस के नाम से मशहूर शोएब ने कहा, 'मैं जूनियर खिलाड़ियों के लिए जगह बनाना चाहता हूं इसलिए अगर मैं अपना 250वां विकेट हासिल नहीं कर पाता तो कोई बात नहीं है। इस उपलब्धि तक पहुंचना सपना ही रहेगा। अगर मुझे नहीं चुना जाता है तो मैं इसमें कुछ नहीं कर सकता। मैं इस वर्ल्ड कप में तेज गेंदबाज ही बना रहूंगा।' शोएब 250 विकेट के लक्ष्य से केवल 3 विकेट दूर हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
उन्होंने ईएसपीएन स्टार डाट कॉम से कहा, 'पाकिस्तान का वर्ल्ड कप जीतना व्यक्तिगत लक्ष्यों से ज्यादा अहम है। मेरे लिए मेरा देश सबसे बड़ा है। इसलिये मैं टीम का कोई भी फैसला स्वीकार कर लूंगा।' इस क्रिकेटर ने कहा कि जब भी टीम को उनकी जरूरत होगी वह खेलने के लिए तैयार रहेंगे। 

उन्होंने कहा, 'मैं नहीं खेलता तो भी मैं निराश नहीं होऊंगा। मैंने इस वर्ल्ड कप में खेलने का दृढ़ निश्चय किया था और ऐसा मैंने कर लिया है।' गौरतलब है कि शोएब अख्तर इस वर्ल्ड कप के बाद संन्यास लेने की घोषणा कर चुके हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------


## Raja44

> दोस्तों ,
> शोएब अख्तर के वर्ल्ड कप में पाकिस्तानी टीम की ओर से नहीं खेलने की खबरें जोरों पर हैं और इस तेज गेंदबाज का कहना है कि उन्हें टीम से बाहर रहने में कोई दिक्कत नहीं है।:partly_cloudy:


बेचारे के 250 विकिट करवाने चाहिये चयनकर्ताऔँ को उसे एक बार और मोका देना चाहिये

----------


## love birds

अपना तो इंटरेस्ट नहीं है भाई ///////////

----------


## biji pande

पकिस्तान के किसी भी विषय में कोई भी रूचि नहीं है

----------


## webshow

मैं आपसे सहमित हूं।




> पकिस्तान के किसी भी विषय में कोई भी रूचि नहीं है

----------

